# Speedwall paint from HD



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Any experience on this paint? Quite cheap $39 for 5g both flat and semi. thanks.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

....


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Is that means you don't shop at Home Depot?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL my original post was:
Do you have an apartment job comming up?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> ....


This answer does nothing to help the person posting with any type of professional advice. Please dont muddy up his thread.





....getting the idea Sean?


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> LOL my original post was:
> Do you have an apartment job comming up?


No, just a homeless shelter...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> This answer does nothing to help the person posting with any type of professional advice. Please dont muddy up his thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why i deleted my original answer. Then he asked so I replyed. 
How you doing this morning Wolf? Back feeling any better?


Softy said:


> No, just a homeless shelter...


The semi might be alright for a homeless shelter. Like most paints it is in a class. For the price you could give it a shot. Or you could stick with the paint that you enjoy to use so that you won't have covering, flashing or any other unwanted issues.
Is this probono work?

Just to clarify I have not used this paint i am speculating from past experience with similar products.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> That is why i deleted my original answer. Then he asked so I replyed.
> How you doing this morning Wolf? Back feeling any better?
> 
> The semi might be alright for a homeless shelter. Like most paints it is in a class. For the price you could give it a shot. Or you could stick with the paint that you enjoy to use so that you won't have covering, flashing or any other unwanted issues.
> ...


Much better. btw, homeless shelter was just a joke as much as your apartment. Also most back problem is due bad mattress. Take a mattress test...sleep on your stomach for a night or two and see if it make any different. If it does then you got bad mattress.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I would steer clear of this watered down paint by all means necessary. I used it 4 or 5 years ago on a customers vacation house(Nothing Special). We went back and forth on price and services before we finally gave the OK. Well part of that included him picking up this particular paint. It went on without a problem and it looked good for a few years before it ended up fading and chalking. If I had to do it over I would decline to use such a cheap paint due to the fact that my companies name is on this job and that is not a good thing because this guy is probably blaming me for its condition but is really his fault. In the end it is a customer I can only assume will not use me and could possibly talk bad about me to others all because he wanted to save a few hundred dollars.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

it looks ok for a while like one of you guys said and it s reall cheap but would be my last choice to use it somewhere that it will be seen because basically its for slumlords painters


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

it's CRAP...plain and simple


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Slingah said:


> it's CRAP...plain and simple


You need to get more to the point, Sling


----------

